

Reline – reformatting text width of files and piped text - CodeHustler
https://github.com/JaredMHall/reline

======
pwg
How does this differ from the 'fmt' utility included in the GNU textutils set?

~~~
CodeHustler
I thought that fmt only separated text by columns not by characters or words?

~~~
pwg
You are thinking of 'col'. 'fmt' reflows paragraphs:

    
    
       NAME
           fmt - simple optimal text formatter
    
       SYNOPSIS
           fmt [-WIDTH] [OPTION]... [FILE]...
    
       DESCRIPTION
           Reformat each paragraph in the FILE(s), writing to
           standard output. The option -WIDTH is an abbreviated
           form of --width=DIGITS. Mandatory arguments to long
           options are mandatory for short options too.
    
           -c, --crown-margin
                  preserve indentation of first two lines
    
           -p, --prefix=STRING
                  reformat only lines beginning with STRING,
                  reattaching the prefix to reformatted lines
    
           -s, --split-only
                  split long lines, but do not refill
    
           -t, --tagged-paragraph
                  indentation of first line different from
                  second
    
           -u, --uniform-spacing
                  one space between words, two after sentences
    
           -w, --width=WIDTH
                  maximum line width (default of 75 columns)
    
           -g, --goal=WIDTH
                  goal width (default of 93% of width)
    
           --help display this help and exit
    
           --version
                  output version information and exit
    
           With no FILE, or when FILE is -, read standard input.

~~~
CodeHustler
Oh ok.

I still can't figure out how to achieve the same functionality with fmt
though. Am I doing something wrong, or does `fmt` just not provide the same
functionality as `reline`?

